# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین رشته ی علوم پزشکی تجربی

## hsam

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز امروز می خوام یه سوال بپرسم که مد نظر خیلی ها می باشددر واقع در این سوال من می خواهم بدونم از بین رشته های 1  پرستاری2هوشبری3اتاق عمل 4علوم ازمایشگاهی 5پرتو شناسی کدوم بهتر است لازم به ذکر است که لطفا در مورد رشته های پزشکی و دندان و دارو شناسی بینایی سنجی و شنوایی پرتز دندانی فیزیو تراپی لطفا بحث نکنید همچنین انتخاب خودتون رو از دید درامد اینده تحصیلی واستخدام وجهه بین مردم جامعه یا به عبارتی شخصیت ان رشته در بین عموم حقوق و سطح دشواری و یا هر چیز ی که بتواند به این موضوع کمک کند بیان کنید (((((فرض بر این است که شما قادر به قبولی در تمامی این رشته ها هستید و تنها باید یکی را انتخاب کند )))))))

----------


## khaan

قطعا دندانپزشکی بهترین رشته علوم پزشکیه.
در رشته های کارشناسی هم علوم ازمایشگاهی بهترینه چون هم اشباع نشده هم روز به روز نیاز بهش زیاد میشه

----------


## Alfredo

*همه چیز بستگی به علایق شخص داره.دندان پزشکی در دوره عمومی درامد بیشتری داره و راحت تره.ولی برای تخصص مثلا از نظر درامدی به پزشکی نمی رسه.پزشکی یه علم بی پایانه ولی دندون اینظور نیست.هر رشته یه خوبی هایی داره که اون یکی نداره.*

----------


## saeid_NRT

بابا جون اصن پست اين بنده خدا رو خونديد؟! گفته راجع به سه تا رشته پر طرفدار صحبت نکنيد!

----------


## Defne

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز امروز می خوام یه سوال بپرسم که مد نظر خیلی ها می باشددر واقع در این سوال من می خواهم بدونم از بین رشته های 1  پرستاری2هوشبری3اتاق عمل 4علوم ازمایشگاهی 5پرتو شناسی کدوم بهتر است لازم به ذکر است که لطفا در مورد رشته های پزشکی و دندان و دارو شناسی بینایی سنجی و شنوایی پرتز دندانی فیزیو تراپی لطفا بحث نکنید همچنین انتخاب خودتون رو از دید درامد اینده تحصیلی واستخدام وجهه بین مردم جامعه یا به عبارتی شخصیت ان رشته در بین عموم حقوق و سطح دشواری و یا هر چیز ی که بتواند به این موضوع کمک کند بیان کنید (((((فرض بر این است که شما قادر به قبولی در تمامی این رشته ها هستید و تنها باید یکی را انتخاب کند )))))))


یه سرچ میکردین تو انجمن متوجه میشدید بارها سوالتون جواب داده شده

لطفا قبل از ایجاد موضوع از فیلد-جستجو درانجمن کنکور-استفاده کنیدوموضوع مورد نظر رو سرچ کنید.

وهمچنین موضوع مورد نظرو تو انجمن مناسب ایجاد کنید.
رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی
به نظرتون می ارزه پرستاری آزاد بخونیم ؟
تاپیک جامع معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی

----------


## hsam

> یه سرچ میکردین تو انجمن متوجه میشدید بارها سوالتون جواب داده شده
> 
> لطفا قبل از ایجاد موضوع از فیلد-جستجو درانجمن کنکور-استفاده کنیدوموضوع مورد نظر رو سرچ کنید.
> 
> وهمچنین موضوع مورد نظرو تو انجمن مناسب ایجاد کنید.
> رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی
> به نظرتون می ارزه پرستاری آزاد بخونیم ؟
> تاپیک جامع معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی


با حرفتون موافق نیستم تاپیکی در این زمینه وجود نداره چرا که یا تنها به پرستاری پرداختن یا تنها یکی یا دو رشته از رشته های مد نظر من را شامل می شوددر مورد تاپیک جامع هم باید گفت که نگاهی کلی به رشته های مختلف از دیپلمه های متفاوت انداخته از این رو برای فردی که تجربی یا هر رشته ی دیگری است کارامد نیس  ولی در مورد انتخاب انجمن هم باید بگم مشکل از بی توجهی من بود پوزش

----------


## hsam

> *همه چیز بستگی به علایق شخص داره.دندان پزشکی در دوره عمومی درامد بیشتری داره و راحت تره.ولی برای تخصص مثلا از نظر درامدی به پزشکی نمی رسه.پزشکی یه علم بی پایانه ولی دندون اینظور نیست.هر رشته یه خوبی هایی داره که اون یکی نداره.*


چیزی که شما می گید درست است اما ظاهرا متن پیام رو درست نخوندید واضح نوشتم در این مورد بحث نکنید

----------


## Defne

> با حرفتون موافق نیستم تاپیکی در این زمینه وجود نداره چرا که یا تنها به پرستاری پرداختن یا تنها یکی یا دو رشته از رشته های مد نظر من را شامل می شوددر مورد تاپیک جامع هم باید گفت که نگاهی کلی به رشته های مختلف از دیپلمه های متفاوت انداخته از این رو برای فردی که تجربی یا هر رشته ی دیگری است کارامد نیس  ولی در مورد انتخاب انجمن هم باید بگم مشکل از بی توجهی من بود پوزش


رشته هایی که هستش رو مطالعه بفرمایید بقیه رشته هارو هم تو همون تاپیک جامع بپرسید.بهتر از ایجاد موضوعات پراکنده هست.ودسترسی کاربران راحت تر و سریعتر و پاسخگویی بهتر انجام میگیره.
لطفا تاپیک از موضوع اصلی دور نشه.
ممنون.

----------


## Alfredo

> چیزی که شما می گید درست است اما ظاهرا متن پیام رو درست نخوندید واضح نوشتم در این مورد بحث نکنید


من جواب قبلی رو دادم.صدالبته که حرفتون درسته

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> قطعا دندانپزشکی بهترین رشته علوم پزشکیه.
> در رشته های کارشناسی هم علوم ازمایشگاهی بهترینه چون هم اشباع نشده هم روز به روز نیاز بهش زیاد میشه


در علوم آزمایشگاهی بچه هایی که به بو حساسن خواهشا انتخاب نکنن چون با ادرار و مدفوع سروکار دارید در درجه اول

----------


## alisol1250

من رشتم اتاق عمله 
ارشدش ا.مده بنظرم بد نیست ولی رادیولوژی از لحاظ حقوق بهتره و ازمایشگاه اگه میخای باید ب دکترا و ارشد فکر کنی

----------


## hsam

> من رشتم اتاق عمله 
> ارشدش ا.مده بنظرم بد نیست ولی رادیولوژی از لحاظ حقوق بهتره و ازمایشگاه اگه میخای باید ب دکترا و ارشد فکر کنی


با سلام لطفا جواب منو بدید 
1حقوق اتاق عمل پرستاری و رادیولوژی و ازمایشگاه کدوم در بیمارستان بهتره
2به نظرتون هوشبری بهتره یا اتاق عمل یا پرستاری
3نظرتون در باره ی هوشبری چیه

----------

